

Characteristics of a Good Software Requirements Specification (SRS) - accavdar
http://www.cavdar.net/2011/10/10/characteristics-of-a-good-software-requirements-specification-srs/

======
smoyer
That cartoon has been around quite a while and I still chuckle every time I
see it. At my previous job, I had requirements training with Karl Weigers (who
wrote the "Software Requirements" book from Microsoft Press). I'm not a fan of
BDUF unless you've only got one chance to succeed, but it was invaluable as a
guide for learning how to communicate requirements. So if you're writing
stories and practicing agile, are you being clear and concise?

~~~
accavdar
Absolutely. Each time I see it, i laugh a lot. :) In fact, I have a startup
company and basicly i follow agile practices mainly beacuse of resource
constraints and productivity. I'll write SRS document for my project course in
Phd. So, I needed to revise it. I generally emphasis on product rather than
documentation. When I'm writing documentation, I make it as simple as
possible.

------
cawhitworth
I thought the entire point of the Agile movement was that such a requirements
spec was, in essence, impossible for precisely the reasons shown in that
cartoon?

~~~
accavdar
Absolutely. For this reason, they said: "Working software over comprehensive
documentation" in Agile manifesto. However, you cannot develop a product
without knowing your requirements. You have some kind of requirements or
features spec in any methodology.

